# two breeding questions.



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

first these are kind of two separate questions i dont want to take up space so i made into one. 

first. has anyone heard or freezing a dog sperm and would you have it done?
second: what do Breeders do with left over puppies? do they keep them or give them away?

thought crossed my mind because the Herding instructor i went to couple of weeks ago(bad experience) said she was going to use a dead dogs semen. and she said she breed dogs before and ended up giving the left over litters away.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

TriadGSD said:


> first these are kind of two separate questions i dont want to take up space so i made into one.
> 
> first. has anyone heard or freezing a dog sperm and would you have it done?
> second: what do Breeders do with left over puppies? do they keep them or give them away?
> ...


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

the bold part i mean in general.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have frozen semen on my Ch. Tag. When he was alive, my home was filled with his half sisters, so no one to breed him to. I froze 8 straws and I am hoping to be able to use them sometime in the future.

I have not given away puppies per say, but I have donated puppies to be service dogs or leader dogs.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

thats cool you donated them i was thinking thats what Breeders do is donate them for service dogs . that would be the good thing to do.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I think most breeders sell most of their pups to customers. Some may be donated, some kept by the breeder, but most are sold. Though I'm not quite sure what the term "leftover puppy" means....

As far as keeping semen for future use, yes many people do that. We plan to store semen from our younger male, Wulf, for use down the road. All our current females are full or half sisters, so like Daphne's situation with Tag we don't have anyone to breed to him now, and quite possibly won't while he's still alive so will keep his genetics on ice for the future.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

With have done collections on our males. Couple of different variables:

1. Analysis and what they are producing on the collection.
2. Thaw rate % from frozen.
etc.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Andaka said:


> I have frozen semen on my Ch. Tag. When he was alive, my home was filled with his half sisters, so no one to breed him to. I froze 8 straws and I am hoping to be able to use them sometime in the future.


Would one straw be used for one breeding so you'll have 8 different chances to get pups from that sire or does it work another way?


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> I think most breeders sell most of their pups to customers. Some may be donated, some kept by the breeder, but most are sold. *Though I'm not quite sure what the term "leftover puppy" means....*
> 
> .


just a term to identify ones they didnt sell. so a good breeder would donated or kept then?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Would one straw be used for one breeding so you'll have 8 different chances to get pups from that sire or does it work another way?


I'll have 8 chances at puppies. I am hoping for just one litter, but i have more chances to get that litter.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

A good breeder wouldn't have left over puppies.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Ehh. I've had puppies I've held onto until the home comes along. They certainly aren't discarded or just considered "leftovers" -- I keep them and socialize them and do basic training until the right home for them comes along. Sometimes that takes two weeks, sometimes it takes a year. Either way, they are cared for and taken care of until they can be placed in the best situation for them.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks everyone for your answers! thats great that you take responsible for your puppies till they are all gone. i have always wondered what breeders did when they didnt sell all their pups now i know thanks again.


----------

